# Apostas Julho 2017 - Escolha de estações



## David sf (9 Jul 2017 às 17:10)

Boas,

Vamos lançar mais um concurso de apostas de temperaturas que deverá iniciar-se na próxima quarta-feira, dia 12 de julho. Para já pedimos a todos os membros que o desejem que procedam à escolha das estações meteorológicas a concurso, deixando mensagem neste tópico onde indiquem claramente a sua escolha.

Estarão a concurso 12 estações meteorológicas escolhidas da seguinte forma:


Os membros mais bem classificados no concurso anterior (18 e 19 de janeiro de 2017), terão preferência de escolha. Deste modo, até amanhã, dia *10 de julho às 12:00*, apenas poderão escolher estações os 12 primeiros classificados desse concurso. Os restantes membros poderão *sugerir *a estação a escolher;
Se até ao final do prazo mencionado não tiverem sido escolhidas 12 estações, qualquer membro do fórum poderá participar, sendo que serão escolhidas as estações propostas por ordem cronológica.

Essas 12 estações meteorológicas poderão pertencer à rede do IPMA (desde que estejam hoje a debitar dados) ou ser amadoras, estas desde que possuam RS decente (radiation-shield) e tenham site próprio na Net onde indiquem os valores registados em tempo real e os valores extremos de temperatura com exactidão.

Pede-se assim a estes 12 membros que submetam as suas escolhas até às *12:00 de segunda-feira, 10 de julho*. A partir dessa hora todos os restantes membros poderão escolher estações, se ainda houver essa possibilidade:

@david 6
@Gilmet
@joralentejano
@Dan
@jonas_87
@Jorge_scp
@Mr. Neves
@Davidmpb
@Thomar
@MSantos
@Joaopaulo
@rozzo

Para garantir uma maior diversidade nas estações escolhidas, e relembrando que o objectivo do concurso não é o de apostar apenas nas estações que provavelmente registarão valores mais extremos, as estações escolhidas estão sujeitas às seguintes condicionantes:

- Haverá a concurso pelo menos duas estações localizadas em cada uma destas regiões:

Litoral Norte e Centro (Distritos de Viana, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Leiria, Lisboa, sendo que pelo menos uma delas terá que se situar junto ao mar);
Interior Norte e Centro (Distritos de Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu, Guarda e Castelo Branco);
Litoral Sul (Distritos de Setúbal, Faro e concelhos do Distrito de Beja com acesso ao mar);
Interior Sul (Distritos de Santarém, Portalegre, Évora e Beja interior).
- Em nenhum distrito poderão ser escolhidas mais do que duas estações;
- Não poderá ser escolhida nenhuma estação a menos de 50 km (valor aproximado, apela-se ao bom senso) de uma já escolhida, com excepção de casos em que ambas as estações tenham características climáticas claramente diferentes (Ex: Torre/Covilhã, Cabo Raso/Lisboa);
- Caso haja duas estações escolhidas que não cumpram estas condicionantes apenas será aceite a que tiver sido escolhida em primeiro lugar.


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Jul 2017 às 17:30)

Escolho a estação do wunderground de *Zambujal (Sesimbra)*: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISESIMBR8

Já observei aqui nesta estação variações bastante bruscas de temperatura em função da rotação do vento, penso que será um desafio muito interessante para este evento. Moro bastante perto desta estação e as observações parecem-me muito fiáveis.


----------



## Toby (9 Jul 2017 às 18:19)

Boa tarde,

Ainda uma vez… tenho necessidade de um tradutor… SYSTRAN torna-me louco  
Se compreender bem, é um concurso (competicão) de previsão de T° das 12 estações a escolherem/apresentar aqui.
Por conseguinte posso apresentar o meu VP2? 

Obrigado da vossa paciência com o belga.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2017 às 19:15)

Boas,

Escolho a estação IPMA de Anadia.
Já agora, boas mudanças nos critérios das escolhas, concordo.
Deixo só um pedido, participem, quantos mais melhor não se acanhem.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2017 às 20:37)

escolho a estação do *IPMA de Pegões*


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jul 2017 às 20:41)

Sugiro a estação de Tomar, Valdonas. 
Toca a participar pessoal!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Jul 2017 às 20:55)

Sugiro a estação de amareleja . 

Vamos lá participar !


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jul 2017 às 23:01)

Escolho a estação de *Braga, Merelim IPMA.*


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2017 às 23:11)

Sugiro Faro (Aeroporto). Por mil e uma razões.


----------



## jonas (9 Jul 2017 às 23:18)

Sugiro a estação de Luzim-Penafiel do IPMA.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jul 2017 às 00:17)

Sugiro a estação (Wunderground) de Seiça, Ourém.
@David sf talvez seria melhor alargar o prazo de escolha, de modo que os restantes 9 membros tenham mais tempo para escolher as estações, o que achas?


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jul 2017 às 00:35)

Sugiro a estação de Alcácer do Sal.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jul 2017 às 00:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sugiro a estação (Wunderground) de Seiça, Ourém.
> @David sf talvez seria melhor alargar o prazo de escolha, de modo que os restantes 9 membros tenham mais tempo para escolher as estações, o que achas?


Já sugeriste uma estação, pode-se sugerir mais do que uma?
Eu escolhi uma estação, mas sinceramente não sei se vou participar, a minha motivação para eventos de calor é diminuta, prefiro os eventos de frio


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jul 2017 às 01:14)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já sugeriste uma estação, pode-se sugerir mais do que uma?
> Eu escolhi uma estação, mas sinceramente não sei se vou participar, a minha motivação para eventos de calor é diminuta, prefiro os eventos de frio



Quantos mais participarem melhor!


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jul 2017 às 01:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já sugeriste uma estação, pode-se sugerir mais do que uma?
> Eu escolhi uma estação, mas sinceramente não sei se vou participar, a minha motivação para eventos de calor é diminuta, prefiro os eventos de frio


Respondendo à tua pergunta, sinceramente não sei. Nas regras, pelo menos não especificam isso.
Não deixes de participar! Estas apostas são uma forma criativa e interessante de tornar o fórum mais dinâmico! Aproveita!


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2017 às 01:20)

Escolho a estação do IPMA de *Reguengos*, *S. P. do Corval*.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jul 2017 às 02:10)

Eu escolho a estação *IPMA-Nelas.*

Mais uma vez, não sei que disponibilidade terei para participar, mas logo vejo se arranjo um tempo.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jul 2017 às 02:40)

Sugiro a estação do IPMA de *Mirandela*.


----------



## David sf (10 Jul 2017 às 07:21)

Tiagolco disse:


> @David sf talvez seria melhor alargar o prazo de escolha, de modo que os restantes 9 membros tenham mais tempo para escolher as estações, o que achas?



Desculpem mas não dá. Se alargar o prazo para as escolhas encurto o período em que se pode apostar. Peço desculpa por ter aberto o tópico tão em cima da hora, mas ontem tive um dia bastante ocupado.



Davidmpb disse:


> Já sugeriste uma estação, pode-se sugerir mais do que uma?



Cada membro só pode escolher uma estação.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jul 2017 às 09:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não deixes de participar! Estas apostas são uma forma criativa e interessante de tornar o fórum mais dinâmico! Aproveita!


Não sei, vamos ver... pode ser que faça como o outro, que aposte na desportiva


----------



## Thomar (10 Jul 2017 às 09:47)

Escolho a estação do IPMA de AVIS que é a estação mais próxima.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jul 2017 às 10:13)

Escolho uma estação que acho que nunca participou nestas apostas:

Estação do IPMA de *Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo (Vilar Torpim) - Distrito da Guarda*


----------



## David sf (10 Jul 2017 às 10:26)

Boas,

Neste momento estão escolhidas as seguintes estações:

1 – Zambujal (Sesimbra) - WUnderground
2 – Anadia - IPMA
3 – Pegões - IPMA
4 – Braga (Merelim) - IPMA
5 – Reguengos, S. P. Corval - IPMA
6 – Nelas - IPMA
7 – Mirandela - IPMA
8 – Avis - IPMA
9 – Figueira Castelo Rodrigo (Vilar Torpim) - IPMA

Como se pode ver, faltam estações no litoral, bem perto do mar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jul 2017 às 10:33)

Escolho a estação da * Gafanha da Nazaré *( IILHAVOG2 )

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IILHAVOG2


----------



## rozzo (10 Jul 2017 às 11:23)

Lisboa, Gago Coutinho


----------



## David sf (10 Jul 2017 às 12:11)

Faro (Aeroporto)


----------

